# Sticky  The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Welcome to the Routan Do-It-Yourself, How-To and Frequently Asked Question Thread.*
*How to add something to the FAQ?*
If you have anything that you would like added to this list, or to report broken links, please use the report post to moderator function.
Don't forget our Technical Forums that are broken down into more specific sections like interior, car audio and electronics, specific engines, transmissions etc.

To search within this thread, please press Control+*F* or Command (Open Apple)+*F* on your keyboard. (Note: Just because nothing is returned does not mean that it is not here, your search term may not be used in the description). Many items and issues may fit into all categories, so it is best to spend a couple minutes looking through the whole thread.
*Sections*
01) *Typical Problems & Questions*
02) *Oil & Servicing*
03) *Body & Exterior*
04) *Interior*
05) *Wheels & Tires*
06) *Lighting*
07) *Electrical*
08) *Radio & Navigation System*
09) *VAG-COM*
10) *Suspension & Handling*
11) *Engine & Transmission*
12) *Brakes*
13) *Racks & Carriers*
14) *Misc.*



_Modified by SilverSLC at 10:41 AM 4-14-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (SilverSLC)*

*Typical Problems & Questions*
Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (SilverSLC)*

*Oil and Servicing*
Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (SilverSLC)*

*Body & Exterior*

How to repair Mirror Blinker Light Cover - Autobahn_Bred


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (SilverSLC)*

*Interior*

SEL Center Console Install - redzone98


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (SilverSLC)*

*Wheels & Tires*
Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (SilverSLC)*

*Lighting*Topic and link - contributer


Routan-Halogen-to-HID-OEM-Mod -  routan2010se


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (SilverSLC)*

*Electrical*
Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (SilverSLC)*

*Radio & Navigation System*

NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and Nav input in motion - 71sbeetle

OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (touchscreen navigation) - 71sbeetle

Rear entertainment installation instructions - Mopar

UConnect Bluetooth installation guide - h2oveedub96


RBZ-to-RER-navigation-install -  routan2010se


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (SilverSLC)*

*VAG-COM*
Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (SilverSLC)*

*Suspension & Handling*

DIY Monroe Load Adjusting Shock Absorber Install - routan2010se


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (SilverSLC)*

*Engine & Transmission*

Cold Air Intake for the 3.8L V6 - h2oveedub96


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (SilverSLC)*

*Brakes*
Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (SilverSLC)*

*Racks & Carriers*
Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (SilverSLC)*

*Misc*
Removing the "BEEP" When Locking - redzone98


_Modified by SilverSLC at 7:35 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## RyanM (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (SilverSLC)*

why do all the links not work? forums.vwvortex.com?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Routan Forum FAQ / DIY Thread (RyanM)*

All of the ones that just say "Topic and Link" are placeholders because no one has contributed anything there yet. All of the other links with specific topic names should work.
-Tim


----------

